# Game: "Spice/Herb+Food+"



## spork (Oct 27, 2010)

*Game: Spice/Herb+Food*

Post 1 spice/herb...
Reply with 1 food which complements it...
Without repeating above, reply 1 spice/herb which also complements it...
Continue as an unbroken chain of good spice/herb + food pairings...

We can be loose with definitions and rules.  "Spice/herb" can also include condiments, like ketchup, and such.  "Food" can be prepared, and parsed, so that peas & carrots is okay, and a spice reply to either is okay.  Breaking the chain by starting over with a new post is okay.  The idea is to have fun while getting a good lesson in Spice/Herb 101.

I will start first with an herb...
Can I get a reply with 1 complementary food to get our Chain Game started?








dill


----------



## Alix (Oct 27, 2010)

cucumber/pickle


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 27, 2010)

vinegar


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 27, 2010)

Chicken


----------



## uberplayer (Oct 27, 2010)

Light Butter Sauce


----------



## spork (Oct 27, 2010)

corn


----------



## AlisonC (Oct 27, 2010)

Chili powder


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 27, 2010)

Beef


----------



## babetoo (Oct 27, 2010)

pepper


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 27, 2010)

cheese


----------

